# ISO help with zucchini bread



## ejane34 (Jul 27, 2007)

I made zuc. bread the other day and alot last year. Im new to the site and i have looked all over for answers why it keeps falling.  I use different recipes it falls in middle sides are nice and moist. I have used different pans. could someone answer why this keep happen.


----------



## *amy* (Jul 28, 2007)

ejane34 said:
			
		

> I made zuc. bread the other day and alot last year. Im new to the site and i have looked all over for answers why it keeps falling. I use different recipes it falls in middle sides are nice and moist. I have used different pans. could someone answer why this keep happen.


 
Welcome to DC, ejane34.

It may be...

Undercooked - Have you done the toothpick test in the center to see if it comes out clean? Do the edges pull away from the pan? (You mentioned the sides are moist.)

Since you have tried different recipes with the same problem/results, have you tried testing the temp of your oven?

Just a few ideas. Hope that helps.


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 28, 2007)

I was going to suggest it might be her oven.  My oven is old and driving me crazy.  So hard to get good results out of it -especially with baking.


----------



## ejane34 (Jul 28, 2007)

i don't have any problem with anything else i bake. the bread seemed that it would fall agfter first 20min.  then when was done it had pulled away from the sides but i will test the temp.  thanks thou


----------



## bullseye (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't make zuc. bread, but my ex-SO used to lightly salt the zuc. slices and let them drain off moisture in a colander.  FWIW.


----------

